# Want to unlock old (unofficial) Xbox 1 HDD



## The_Hulkster (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

recently I found an old HDD that used to be in my xbox.
I put in another one after this one became unusable due to a bad XBMC update (my own fault). I messed up the .xbe if I recall correctly.
Instead of the right .xbe from which XBMC has to start I put in a faulty one.

Anyway, BOT... I realized when I found this HDD that I had some awesome stuff on it that I really want back now (call me nostalgic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
I remember trying a gazillion different methods to unlock the darn thing but alas nothing seemed to work, this was about 4-5 years ago.

Now I have my heart set on finally unlocking it so my question to all of you is; "What's the proper way to unlock a hard disk?"

Also, will the files still be intact? I would think so but you never know... Because I remember going over to the guy who modded my box back then and he said he wouldn't be able to get my files back but he would be able to make the HDD work again in my xbox, without the files obviously.
I certainly hope this is not the case.

Anyway, if anyone here has any ideas, tips, guides or anything like that at all, I'd be much obliged!

Thank you in advance


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.llamma.com/xbox/Unlocking%20Sea...ard%20Drive.htm


----------



## The_Hulkster (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you for your fast reply and the link.

Though maybe I should have mentioned it's an Hitachi Deskstar.
Also I don't have the xbox around but I do have a copy of the eeprom.bin.

And I don't have any floppies...

I just want to unlock it and browse the files in windows, is that possible?


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 21, 2009)

Xboxhdm can unlock the drive for you using the eeprom.bin. As for browsing it, windows can't do it, but there are various fat-x explorers that can (never tried any so don't know which is best), xbox-scene has a load of them for download.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 21, 2009)

I strongly advise against use of windows based tools (corruption, generally less than brilliant) and will also point you towards xboxHDM.

You do not need a floppy disc; anything that can boot your machine will work (looking at USB drive)


----------



## The_Hulkster (Aug 23, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I strongly advise against use of windows based tools (corruption, generally less than brilliant) and will also point you towards xboxHDM.
> 
> You do not need a floppy disc; anything that can boot your machine will work (looking at USB drive)



Well, I managed to get my HDD unlocked. So I guess we're one step closer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried all of the windows based programs out there without any luck... So I guess you're right about that FAST.

Although I tried a recovery program which was talked about on some other forum about a year ago, again without any luck of course.
And every partition manager I tried says the drive is unpartitioned and needs to be reformatted. This is probably because of the FATX filesystem I take it, right?
I just tried it in some partition managers because I just wanted to know if the partitions were still available. Why, you ask? Curiosity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just have a problem with xboxHDM now. It seems it doesn't want to read my HDD anymore or the Live CD (the cd I made for unlocking the HDD with eeprom.bin).

It either says the HDD is frozen or it can't find the Live CD. Is there a certain setup I'm missing here, or should I just forget about that Live CD and boot from a USB drive?
If the latter is what you would recommend, what should I load from the USB drive? (and how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) And would that make it possible to copy files from the xbox HDD to another HDD?

Anyway, thanks for all your help! I really very much appreciate it!


----------



## The_Hulkster (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, well after a lot of fiddling around I finally managed to browse the xbox hdd.

Made a USB boot disc/drive with xboxhdm2 and gotten xbrowser to run.

Hit a little bump there as well. Seems the source on the left panel of Midnight Commander won't change. Tried several things but nothing seemed to work. I'm not really familiar with Midnight Commander so does anyone know the commands to change the source of the left panel?

Now I just see the stuff from the "CD" as it's the source. And clicking the above two dots to go up in the directories doesn't work either.
Kind of need to get this to work as I can't copy from my xbox hdd to the "CD" apparently. So I'd like to copy to a slave drive.

Well, thank you all for your help on getting me this far!


----------

